
More Alternatives to Google Analytics - benhoyt
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/824294/fe8f9331eca8b9ee/
======
XCSme
If you're looking to switch to something like Matomo, you might want to also
consider the platform that I'm building:
[https://usertrack.net](https://usertrack.net) The advantages over Matomo
would be the much cheaper price for features similar to their premium ones and
that the codebase and UI/UX is a lot more modern.

I am still adding new features and improving it, so any suggestions are
greatly appreciated!

------
Landmarks
These are excellent options for alternatives to Google Analytics.

